# hobie lifejacket



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

just want to no if they are comfy to were im thinking of getting one

cheers mik


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

dont know if they are comfy but there are lots of pfd's that have been reviewed from other manufacturers that specialise in pfd's for the same money that have lots of pockets etc that are good for kayak fishing (pockets are gold).


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Agree with fishing mik, sitonit pockets are gold check out the trek ultra range very comfy lots of pockets.

Cheers Dave


----------

